# Epson Stylus TX121



## akash22 (Sep 9, 2011)

I wanted to know how is this printer(Epson Stylus TX121 ) at this price range.
guys do you have any other option at this price renge .am looking for just basic home usage and sometime for college colour assignments. so color prints will matter to me, so see guys that it should have good colour quality too!!


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 10, 2011)

what price are you getting it at ?! and whats your budget ? may i recommend to you Canon's Pixma MP287 ? you may get it at 3295/- as against the MRP of +4k.


----------



## akash22 (Sep 13, 2011)

ya m getting it around that much only!


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 14, 2011)

i would recommend to you the MP287...its got photo printing feature too, missing from stylus....before making the purchase i had considered stylus too, but found it lacking in comparison to MP287. if your budget is on a bit of limitations, go for the MP287 !

BTW, are you getting that price on starcj ?


----------



## akash22 (Sep 15, 2011)

it's quite gud toooo


----------



## pratikjain134 (Sep 15, 2011)

Guys you wont believe this but im also looking for such printer and im stuck with these 3 options.

1. Canon Pixma - MP258 (Price 2824)
2. Canon Pixma - MP287 (Just the speed difference between these 2 cannon printers) (Price 3090)
3. Epson Stylus - TX121 (Price 2799)

I love the Canon Pixma - MP258 i personally saw it in Croma and all, but most of my friends are telling me to buy Epson cos the cartridge will be very cheap for the epson model as compared to the Canon.

And some friends said buy Canon cas in Epson you wont get that good quality scan and prints as compared to Canon.

So im confused now my problem is not the money invested in buying a printer but quality of the print and the cartridge.


----------



## pratikjain134 (Sep 20, 2011)

I finally got the canon mp287 it is awesome..


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 27, 2011)

^^ yeah its really good ! congrats !!


----------

